# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Mando Frog

## Gavin Baird

One of my customers on Vacation this winter...Gavin

----------


## mandopete

Oh come on, we all know that this is just the work of mandohack and Photoshop software!

----------


## Django Fret

How about this one?

----------


## mandopete

Or perhaps this:

----------


## jehannarc

HA haha hahahahahhaha HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
These are awesome.

----------


## Eugene

Hey, Gavin, need a place to stash your picks?

----------


## Harrmob

Is there a story behind frogs playing mandolins?

I hate frogs, I stepped on one a couple years ago in my bare feet, and now I cringe when I see one.

----------


## mandopete

SICK! (he said laughing out loud)

----------


## tope

And here's ole Kermit

Hmmm, maybe it didn't work, guess I don't know how to upload a pic from my hard disk.

----------


## Django Fret

Here is another, but I can't identify the mandolin.

----------


## bratsche

Looks like a left-handed bouzouki, Django.

But what is *this*?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws....y=10179

bratsche

----------


## Django Fret

bratsche, #I belive you are correct, and what you posted looks to me like a Charango armadillo mandolin. #I am sure that some of the other players could confirm this since I have only seen the Florida variety. #

It seemed that the armadillo shell would make good picks, and was wondering if anyone has tried that animal covering yet?

----------


## Eugene

Why, that's a charango, a traditional instrument from the Andes. #The good ones still have hair (and are housebroken).

----------


## Django Fret

This one I am not really sure about. Not enough strings for uke, guitar, mandolin, or bauzouki. Any ideas?

----------


## bratsche

Ahh, well, I saw this posted on Texan Dale's classified ad, and had to wonder...


Never seen such a critter here in FL. #Lotsa possums, though! 

bratsche

NOTE FROM SCOTT: sorry to edit this post but the image referred to above was apparently removed from the classifieds (not by me) and was not showing up--which was filling my server error logs up with the address of this page so I removed the link.

----------


## Eugene

Why, that's a charango-to-be.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Django, three strings, must be a dulcimer.

----------


## bratsche

Dang, Dale got rid of his pickin' armadillo; must've been readin' here! I should have saved it...

bratsche

----------


## Django Fret

brasche, not to worry, Scott put a link to the page http://www.texasmusicmuseum.org/ where you can find him. And, here he is again.

----------


## Eugene

Now *that's* the charango-to-be!

The three-stringer, could it be a single-strung Cuban tres? It looks to have more tuning apparatus than required for three strings.

----------


## Django Fret

Well, just when I thought I had seen all the frogs playing mandolins that were out there, along comes this one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws....y=37871

----------


## jaevans

So what kind of 'gig' does a frog play mando in 

john

----------


## Django Fret

Not exctly sure, jaevans, but this one's expression sure looks like he just got gigged!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws....ory=469

----------


## FLAWO

Django Fret,

My Father's Day gift from my kids was the 4 frog birdbath.

practicality is not our strong suit.

----------


## Django Fret

FLAWO, to heck with practicality. #I bet you must have thought it was a great gift when you got it. #Can you tell what kind of mandolin it has in it?

In case you decide to expand your frog band, have the kids keep their eyes open for these...

----------


## Nik-chick

jaevans: What kind of gigs do they play? Well, they do private parties. They'll come to your pad. They'll also play your funeral after you croak. They can really get a dull party hopping.

Wow...I sound like I'm auditioning for Hee-Haw! That was BAD! 

Hee-Haw salutes Mandolin Cafe`, population 3113! SA-LUTE!

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Nik-chick, spiffy! Watch out, or you'll get like Mandodude. Speaking of which...

Didn't you play in a band called "The Miniature Frogs", Mandodude?

----------


## Django Fret

Just when you thought it was safe to sit under the toadstool...

----------


## Django Fret

I wonder if this one is playing the blues?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws....ry=2807

----------


## Django Fret

It seems a lot of these things are turning up on Ebay these days.

----------


## Django Fret

Well, another one just like the previous one is on Ebay, and still hasn't hit the reserve price yet. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws....ory=453

The bidding is up over $204 at this point. #Who knew mando frogs were so much in demand!

BTW, this one ended up selling for $249.00!

----------


## jasona

ROFL...Django Fret, keep them coming!

I think you've discovered some sort of bizarre subculture.

----------


## OdnamNool

There once was a frog who did fret...........................
That he couldn't learn the tango...
Boy was he wrong
Poof! #He danced all night long
They say his name was "Django"!!! #

----------


## Django Fret

Anyone know what kind of mando this one is playing?

----------


## OdnamNool

No, but I sure like his outfit and that sweet look on his face.

----------


## OdnamNool

I wonder what song he's singing...

----------


## Django Fret

I have heard of tree frogs, but how about a trio of frogs?

----------


## OdnamNool

Cry me a pond.

----------


## OdnamNool

Man, I sure do love all these frogs! Are these just pictures you intercept from the internet, or do you have a frog collection, Django? Ribit, ribit...................................

----------


## Aprilibre

"Cry me a pond." I am! That is too funny!!!

----------


## Django Fret

Odnam, I agree with Aprilibre that was a good one! 

And to answer your question, those are just pictures of mando frogs that seem to be all over the Internet. About the only things I collect are mandolins and dust if I sit at the computer too long.

----------


## OdnamNool

Well...I'm still curious what the frog with the red bow-tie and pokidot pants is singing. *What a frog!!!* *My prince, my prince!* :p

----------


## OdnamNool

Oh drat. It's annoying when the "emoticons" don't work properly.

----------


## OdnamNool

Aprilbre! Thank you. I really enjoy all of your posts too! So...Onward to more frogs...(hopefully)... uh, frogmeister??? :p

----------


## Django Fret

As requested, here are two. Can't wait to see what captions this one brings....

----------


## bratsche

"Bluegrass frogs"

----------


## bratsche

"Bar-hopping frog"

----------


## OdnamNool

> Can't wait to see what captions this one brings....


"Hoppy Pop" (Did I say that?)

----------


## delsbrother

Wow, bratsche, is that frog playing a _Kay Kraft???_

----------


## jasona

> Well...I'm still curious what the frog with the red bow-tie and pokidot pants is singing.


"Hello my baby, hello my darling, hello my rag-time gaaaaaaalllllll..."

----------


## Django Fret

If I'm not mistaken, this one is playing an old 4-string Fender Mandocaster electric mandolin.

----------


## OdnamNool

I'm finding much digit discrepency in frog feet. What's the low-down? How many toes?

----------


## Django Fret

Good point Odnam, since this charming couple have four and not three like the other one.

----------


## jasona

real frogs have three or four fingers and five toes

----------


## bratsche

...and real mandolins have 8 strings. Stylized ones can have any number their creators choose to put on them, just like the "fingers" and toes on stylized frogs.

There is a relief pitcher for the Cubs, Antonio Alfonseca, who has 6 fingers on each hand. 

bratsche

----------


## OdnamNool

Frog discourse inevitably leaps to phrogosophical discussions... It's just a part of their enchanting nature... "Antonio" is a "real" pitcher, is he not?

----------


## Django Fret

Yes, Odnam there really is such a person and you can read more about him at:
http://www.baseballlibrary.com/basebal....nio.stm


bratsche, apparently Antonio has more than just additional fingers. According to that Web page:

"Alfonseca was born with six fingers and toes on each hand and foot, an oddity that led his teammates to nickname him "Pulpo" -- Spanish for octopus"

I wonder if he also plays the mandolin? I bet that he would be able to do some unusual chords and interesting fingerpicking.

----------


## bratsche

Yes, the existence of Antonio is an indisputable fact; however, whether or not he is a "real pitcher" is a subject of much debate among Cubs fans...

Kidding aside, his extra fingers would be little help to him in any musical endeavors, I'm afraid, as they are just sort of abbreviated or rudimentary appendages that just, well, hang there. I read somewhere that this is a fairly common occurrence, but not seen much in America because any such "abnormality" is corrected surgically right after birth. Polydactyl cats (for another example) are certainly quite common.

There was a girl in my junior high school who had webbed toes just like a frog.


bratsche

----------


## Django Fret

> There was a girl in my junior high school who had webbed toes just like a frog.


Very, very #interesting...kinda reminds me of a b@#*o player I once knew.

----------


## OdnamNool

Very, very interesting indeed... Why, that b@?#o player is 6 fingered! #(if I'm not mistakin'...) #And by golly... he's emerging from [i]water[/i Yikes! #It's a *b@#j0* frog!!!

----------


## OdnamNool

*A six-fingered B@#*o frog!!!* ???

----------


## OdnamNool

Emoticons not working. Lightbulb not working... Maybe I'm under serveilance... (I have no idea how to spell that word...) Have a wonderful weekend, y'all!

----------


## Django Fret

I think that this one is playing either a mandolinetto, a Crafter, an Ovation, or a very small guitar.

----------


## OdnamNool

It's good
To touch
The green, green lillypads
Of home...

(I think it's a small guitar.)

----------


## Django Fret

Listed as a Frog Mandoln pencil sharpener, I think this one is playing a dulcimer!

----------


## OdnamNool

Nice shoes. But I think he'd have a hard time playing fingerless...

----------


## OdnamNool

I certainly wouldn't kick him out of the pond...

----------


## Eugene

My money's on pipa or biwa for this latest venture into chordophonic herpetology...Although the fingerless thing would better lend itself to dulcimer technique. Maybe he/she could borrow a digit or two from that banjo player.

----------


## OdnamNool

Astute amphibian frobservation, Eugene.

----------


## Django Fret

For yet another venture into chordophonic herpetology, it looks to me like these frogs have an uncanny resemblance to green beluga whales. 

It does look like this one is playing a banjo, so I'm wondering if that has anything to do with their appearance?

----------


## Eugene

Come to think of it, every decent banjo player I've known _has_ had a lime-green, grotesquely hypertrophied melon!

----------


## OdnamNool

Shocking! #_Really?_ #All of a sudden I feel attracted to decent banjo players! #But... _lime-green???_ #Ick!!! #On second thought, maybe not... Seriously, now...those frogs are cute. #Quit makin' fun of them, Django. #You make it sound as if banjo playing will turn a whale green. #*Also...* just what is that nice lady-frog cookin' up?

----------


## Django Fret

> *Also...* just what is that nice lady-frog cookin' up?


Ribbit-eye steak? #Ribbit-stew?? #Pad-thai noodles???

Seriously, I do apologize for insulting the frogs with the b@*#o associations.

----------


## OdnamNool

Banana Cream Fly??? #

----------


## mandolooter

and on that, Im hoppin outta here...

----------


## OdnamNool

Why? Did I say something wrong?

----------


## Django Fret

Perhaps mandolooter meant Hopping-John? 

She might be making pumpkin fly, apple fly, strawberry rhubarb fly, but I think that she would need an oven for those.

----------


## OdnamNool

I just thought it might be a cream fly because, well... ya know...if flies end up in a frog pie they're pretty well creamed, (or defeated) right? Might even be chocolate cream fly! (Don't worry about the oven...frogs can improvise...) Eeek! I think I'd better hop on outta here myself! (oh yeah...what's a "Hopping John?") (Maybe I shouldn't ask...)

----------


## Banjobilly17

Last time I checked...I don't think I had webbed feet or any green on me...  

GO BANJOS!!

And mandos!, just a few more days till I get my first!!

----------


## OdnamNool

How many fingers do you have?

----------


## Banjobilly17

Checked that too...got 10 nice normal fingers!

----------


## Django Fret

Any thumbs?

----------


## aimee

Hoppin' John is a soup you eat on New Year's day for good luck. It has to have black eyed peas. No frogs involved. 

What IS with all the mando frogs, anyway?

----------


## OdnamNool

Thank you, Aimee. Guess I better get out more... BUT! I think frogs _must_ be involved in this Hoppin' soup, somehow...especially if it brings good luck. 

Hey looky! This mando frog thread has reached "hot topic" status! Wooo Hooo! (I mean, ribbit, ribbit...)

Oh, and Django...that BanjoBilly is probably all thumbs...

----------


## Django Fret

Odnam, Hoppin' John is not just for good luck but apparently brings good health according to this article:

http://www.charitywire.com/charity10/00196.html

Here is yet another mando frog item, and I doubt that most banjo players I've met would ever have any need for these bookends!

 #

----------


## OdnamNool

Are you kidding? *It's a lime-green, grotesquely hypertrophied melon!* Why...according to Eugene, "every decent banjo player has one!" Uncanny...

----------


## Django Fret

Well, look at this one. I guess b@#*o and mandolin frogs can get along together just fine.

----------


## OdnamNool

Mando-Banjo Frogs
Weird facial expressions tap
Time on lillipads

Man, that's pretty bad. #Oh well!

----------


## OdnamNool

Hey mandodude!!! You out there???

----------


## mandodude

> Hey mandodude!!! #You out there???


Hey, Od!!

Yup - finally!! Just rolled back into town late last night (gone again next week, though)  :-(

... what'd I miss??

M'dude



_*ahem*... banana cream fly??!?..._

----------


## OdnamNool

You got that right, darlin'. It's related to _blindly in the night_ (if ya catch my drift...) *Just kidding!* Sheesh! Twas a perfectly innocent comment.

----------


## Django Fret

M'dude, are you going to be able to go to any Cub's playoff games? Lotsa people out here are rooting for them and hope they go all the way.

----------


## mandodude

> M'dude, are you going to be able to go to any Cub's playoff games?


Django,

Boy, I _wish,_ buddy!! Last night I got to "watch" the game from behind the wheel of a rental car barrelin' eastbound on I-80 - didn't even get to have a dog an' a beer - sheesh!

Man, I've waited a looooong time for this baseball season... stuck with the Cubs through thick and thin (...*LOTS* o' thin!!), even when childhood friends and relatives, longtime Cubs fans all, got tired of waitin' and jumped ship, aligning themselves with the White Sox (one of the vulnerabilities inherent in living in a two-team town!).

I first enjoyed the "friendly confines" of Wrigley Field in 1960 (Cubs vs. Pirates) with my Dad - what a treasured memory _that_ is! Sure wish he were still around to bask in this season - he waited longer than me!!

;-)

----------


## OdnamNool

I'm a Cubs fan too. I've only been to Chicago once. And the only thing on my agenda was to hit Wrigley field. What a park! I sat with the bleecher bums. Game was almost rained out...so I hung out in some bar there... Is it still there? Just outside the park... But truely, I'm a Dodger fan. Enough reminissing... (sp?)

Onward, Frogmeister...



*GO CUBS!*

----------


## OdnamNool

Heckuva game today. Should have been a triple play, I say.

*All the way, CUBS!*

----------


## OdnamNool

Oh yeah...and just in case you all don't know...Dusty Baker is a former Dodger... *Way to go Dusty! Way to BE Cubs!*

----------


## OdnamNool

Sullenly swinging
Rainbow hue moods not golf clubs
Tho greens are serene

----------


## Django Fret

Here is a mandolin frog cigar humidor!

----------


## Aprilibre

And doesn't he look thrilled to be here!

----------


## Django Fret

Hey Aprilibre, how do you think you would look if someone stuffed a bunch of smelly cigars inside of you?

BTW, the bidding for this one ended at $338.33!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws....y=11675

----------


## Aprilibre

Django, now that I've wiped the tears from my eyes and banished all thoughts of Bill and Monica, I, um, have no further comment.

----------


## Django Fret

Aprilibre, you raise a couple of interesting points. #And speaking of a couple of interesting points, check this one out...

----------


## OdnamNool

Coincidently...I made a couple of interesting points on a different thread here the other night. #In typical frog fashion, the whole thread went, "POOF!" #Banished to cyberspace oblivion. #No explanation.

----------


## OdnamNool

Also, that black and red frog raises some other interesting questions... Is it riding a snowboard, or what? And just what does that big white emblem signify (on it's belly.)

----------


## OdnamNool

Maybe it's just on its knee... Kneeling...

----------


## OdnamNool

And maybe it's some kind of a ying-yang symbol... Or a teardrop...

----------


## OdnamNool

(upside-down, of course...)

----------


## Django Fret

Odnam, it is very difficult to try and figure out the symbolism, much less the rational for mando-frogs.  Take this one for example

----------


## OdnamNool

Well, then... Better take the key and lock me up.

----------


## Eugene

I think you are pushing the boundaries of Cafe etiquette here. The last post is very clearly a Smeck-in' uke-frog!

----------


## Aprilibre

A mer-frog...it's nearly redundant. I get your point, Django. :)

----------


## Django Fret

Oops! I believe that Eugene is right. After reading Aprilibre's comment, I went back to check out the Mer-frog and noticed it looks like it is wearing a grass skirt!! 

My apologies for posting the uke-shot.

----------


## OdnamNool

> Smeck-in' uke-frog!


Wow! #Spekin di Doich? #(As you can see...I don't...) but by gorky, Eugene, you frog-face, you...you're right on target as usual...
You know, fellow froggers...I only wanted a song. #Look at all the trouble it's gotten me in. #Gee whiz. #Never mind. #I already figured it out anyways. #It's just that my version is so boring. #That song could be very moving if it were done up by folks who knew how... (IMHO, as they say...) 
Now that I've given you my seriously, drop it. #Let those wonderful mando frogs continue... #I love 'em!
And by the way, it should read, "frog-*face*"

----------


## Django Fret

Odnam, #I think that Eugene is making a reference to Roy Smeck who mastered playing quite a number of musical instruments including ukes and mandos. #More about him at this site:

http://www.theiceberg.com/artist/29963/roy_smeck.html

I'll bet that Eugene may also be able to identify this bowl-back mandolin.

----------


## Aprilibre

OK, I guess I mistook the grass skirt for seaweed...not a mer-frog at all. It's the cataracts. Really.

----------


## OdnamNool

Whoops! Just another twisted-mind-moment.

----------


## Django Fret

I see that one of these looks to be playing a mandolin, but is the other one playing a concertina or a pan-pipe?

----------


## Eugene

Yes, by Smeck-in' I was referring to the act of emulating Smeck...And I think the guy on the right is eating an Eggo. #Note the telltale bite pattern.

----------


## jasona

> I see that one of these looks to be playing a mandolin, but is the other one playing a concertina or a pan-pipe?


Looks to me like its eating a waffle. I wonder what kind of waffles mando-frogs like?

----------


## OdnamNool

Somebody here knows what kind of growl I'm growlin' right now.... Say no more...

----------


## OdnamNool

Well, gee! I didn't mean to kill the thread, here. Uh, Frogmeister???

----------


## Django Fret

Odnam, I am not sure that any kind of growling would be able to stop this variety of mando-frog! Just look how those frog eyes are raised!!!

----------


## OdnamNool

Yep. Now if only that frog was playing one of those newfandangled "Distressed Loars", by golly, it'd be perfect!

----------


## Django Fret

Well Odnam, this one might not be distressed, but I believe it is probably the biggest soundhole on a mandolin I have ever seen. That would probably sound distressing for bluegrass...

----------


## Shuffle_in_E

I found one that is either playing a mando, or is playing tennis...very poorly.

----------


## OdnamNool

It could be playing tennis, or perhaps it's partaking in adumbration! #Check out those shadows! #OH LONG LOST MANDODUDE! #Don't be gettin' all agitated over that "b*ation" word! #

----------


## Brian Baker

Check this out: the Martin I've always wanted...!  

http://www.harleyguitars.com/images/70b.JPG

----------


## OdnamNool

Wow!!!

----------


## mandoJeremy

Tennis or looking at Pamela? The one with the eyes is really ripping it? Maybe a Bush frog.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Lego my Eggo!

----------


## Shuffle_in_E

Here's one Happy Frog!
(Or is it Hoppy?)

----------


## OdnamNool

Hoppy? I'm not so sure. Looks alittle blue to me. Blue and ribeted. _Nonetheless_ Django and all...Hoppy Thanksgiving.

----------


## Django Fret

Always a reason to be hoppy when mando-frogs appear. Check this one out...

----------


## OdnamNool

Yesiree. They always put a smile on my face...That one looks like it's ready to spring into action! So, mandoJeremy...who (or what) is "Pamela?" (If I may be so bold as to ask...)

----------


## Django Fret

> who (or what) is "Pamela?" #(If I may be so bold as to ask...)


I believe that mandoJeremy is referring to Pamela Anderson (Lee) who tends to tends to inspire a very "Woody" tone from her many aficionados.

On another more historical note, here is verification of a mando frog that is over 100 years old! Note the date of 1903 on this postcard. So far in the research I have conducted, this is the oldest documented mando frog I have encountered.

----------


## OdnamNool

Excellent work, Sherlock... I've been _trying_ to _read_ that letter. #It makes me dizzy. #Really. #It does.

----------


## OdnamNool

Cool! Looky there! My lightbulb just turned on! So, by the way (we'll have to check with Eugene) but I believe that particular m'frog (on the stationary) is playing a lute...

----------


## OdnamNool

> Tennis or looking at Pamela? #The one with the eyes is really ripping it? #Maybe a Bush frog.


Hut-hum...That "one with the eyes" clearly *is* a *frog* and not one of those horney-toads that you might be thinkin' of. "Bush frog"? I believe it's a tree frog. I _do not_ deny that the frog with the eyes very well _could_ be ready to embark upon amplexus, but it is *not* I repeat *not* "ripping it". Oy! Quick! Somebody change the subject... (and get me outta here!)

----------


## Django Fret

Perhaps this one was inspired by "A Mighty Wind"?

----------


## jasona

I was on Maui last week and saw in a gift shop a frog in top hat and tails playing an F5, lefthanded. No kidding--the scroll was on the underside! Unfortunately, I did not have a camera!

----------


## OdnamNool

Oh! #I didn't realize that that particular mando frog was atop of _wind chimes!_ #I guess I'm just not used to wind chimes in a box. #I am a windchime fan, but I have always made them myself. #Never seen 'em in a box like that...(I couldn't figure it out! #I thought perhaps they were some kinda fancy doorbell chimes or something!)

Wow, Jasona! #_Camera?_ #Yikes! #If Id'd seen a frog in top hat and tails like that...Whoa Nelly! #I would have snatched it up pronto.

And on a similar antidotical frognote...Picture me...the frogal person that I am...grocery shopping... It catches my eye...*

*Reduced for Quick Sale"* #Being the beans-'n-rice-type person that I am.... I toss it in the cart... #

Upon further strolling down the aisle, and whilst glancing at this box, I discover that it is actually,

 "*Hoppin John!*

Folks looked at me strangely when I laughed out loud...

----------


## OdnamNool

Keep those dear frogs a'comin, Django Fret! You are so clever!

----------


## OdnamNool

Blasted!

This is my favorite all time thread. Here's a desparate attempt to keep it alive.

Maybe it's because I actually _do_ go to _real_ ponds in search of...well...in search..........................................

Nothin' like that warm water on yer bare feet...sinkin' in the muck, there... Dang. Harmony, harmony... Frogs are cool.

Epilogue:

By (my hero) Kermit...

Why are there so many songs about rainbows?
That's part of what rainbows do.
Rainbows are memories;
Sweet dream reminders;
What is it you'd like to do?

All of us watching
And wishing we'd find it...
I know that you're watching too.

Someday you'll find it
The rainbow connection
The lovers, the dreamers, and.......................................

Life's like a movie
Write your own ending
Keep believing
Keep pretending

We've done just what 
We've set out to do................................................  .
And still the lovers, the dreamers,
And you.


Oops...Told myself I'd never come to this site anymore...And here I am... Well... I suppose I can check in every now and again...

Django and mandodude... Howdy...Thanks...Love...

----------


## mandobsessed

Yesterday on the radio I heard Kermit singing 'Wild Thing' by the Trogs while accompanying himself on the "gulp" b*%jo, his instrument of choice by all accounts.

----------


## OdnamNool

Oh, come on...get real...*Kermit???* Singin' *Wild Thing?* Uh-hummmmm...Doubtful..... (Cool song, tho!..) And I wanna know for sure... Uh...You move me. Whew.

----------


## Django Fret

Wow, I thought this thread had croaked! Good to have you back Odnam. Here is one of Kermit playing a bowlback mandolin, but it looks like he is a lefty...

----------


## OdnamNool

It's true. He is a lefty... Zordo... Izquierdo...

----------


## OdnamNool

And I'm not back...I can't come here I guess...

----------

